# Power 4 patriots



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fredman said:


> http://power4patriots.com/video/indexnp.php
> 
> Just curious what the general community here thinks about this. Anyone bought this before? You supposedly get piles of information about solar, wind and survival manuals/CD's for only $27.00
> 
> - Even if you never picked up tools since high school shop class. It's all EASY!


Interesting..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Targeted marketing to those who are easily swayed by key words like patriot.

Help me, I've fallen and can't get up....

Fake Tv is a light that looks just like a tv is on.......

Change we need......

And around a million similar.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Political BULLSH*T propaganda.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Sound like total BS to me, just another marketing ploy


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

All American utilities are a monopoly

which has very little to do with who's in the offal office

get over it.....

~CS~


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Reminds me of "it's like having a power plant in your own home!"... a power plant big enough to charge two AA batteries on a clear sunny day. yay. I have had to be the killjoy of many customers unrealistic solar powered dreams.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That goober has some real issues. I couldnt get through the whole thing. I have no idea what her was trying to sell so I gave up.

I saw the FOX NEWs logo on the bottom of the page and knew this was going to be off the wall.

It was..:laughing:


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I know our Energy Secretary is doing everything humanly possible to keep energy costs down. Lol


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

Fredman said:


> http://power4patriots.com/video/indexnp.php
> 
> Just curious what the general community here thinks about this. Anyone bought this before? You supposedly get piles of information about solar, wind and survival manuals/CD's for only $27.00
> 
> - Even if you never picked up tools since high school shop class. It's all EASY!


blah.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Better get this and food insurance as well.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I dunno.. I guess when the world gets as f*cked up as the guy in the video says I don't want to be the only warm house around lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mnelectrician said:


> I know our Energy Secretary is doing everything humanly possible to keep energy costs down. Lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

Does that guy ever get to the point of what he is talking about?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JHFWIC said:


> Does that guy ever get to the point of what he is talking about?


I'm going to call him and fond out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It makes me really sad that the term "Patriot" has taken on a whole new meaning in recent years.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone know what the technical term, web geek term, is for the style of website that this is? The type of website where you listen to a long flash audio or video presentation, then are invited to buy something? There must be a general term for this style of website, other than maybe "irritating". I've been on a great many in the past that follow this general style.


----------

